# Terrible stabbing at a Pittsburg high school, just happening ! !



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 9, 2014)

This is still unfolding, but the person responsible is now in custody. At least 20 people were stabbed early this morning, in a violent outburst at a high school near Pittsburg, PA. Some have been taken to the hospital in serious condition. 
At this point , little else seems to be known about who did this, except that he is a student at the high school; and no report on his motivation for the attack has yet been given.

http://my.chicagotribune.com/#section/-1/article/p2p-79863784/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2014)

The world has gone mad, so much hate...wonder if the stabber was undergoing treatment for mental/emotional issues.


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 9, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> The world has gone mad, so much hate...wonder if the stabber was undergoing treatment for mental/emotional issues.



If not then that person can always use this excuse in court with good lawyer.


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 9, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> The world has gone mad, so much hate.



My opinion only....Let put the blame where it really belongs,the media,. 
You can bet there will be hundreds of reporters and cameras at the scene AND seeking out where the parents live so they can get an EXCLUSIVE "on the scene" crying parents blaming everybody ,anything to what happened at that school. 
I can guarantee you fox,cnn,headline news will be on most of today to see who get "the good stuff" to broadcast to the public,the public being idiots themselves will be glued to the TV watching the same scenes over and over and over and over again.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm speechless. I just can't imagine anything like this.
My thoughts are with the students, all of them, the staff and the parents.
May all find healing.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 9, 2014)

Gee, no guns involved ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2014)

Many more victims and 29 dead in this mass stabbing in China...http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/01/world/asia/china-railway-attack/


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 9, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Gee, no guns involved ...



The injuries are significant but no-one is dead.
For that much we should be grateful.


----------



## Ina (Apr 9, 2014)

Dame Warrigal, I'm adding my thoughts to yours for all in this latest tragedy.


----------



## Justme (Apr 9, 2014)

What is it with schools in the US that they seem to attract such violence on a regular basis?


----------



## Ina (Apr 9, 2014)

Justme, I read Sea's link concerning 29 stabbed to death and 130 others injured in China. The article spoke of two mass killings in their schools. Makes you wonder if there are more that we do not hear about.


----------



## Justme (Apr 9, 2014)

Ina said:


> Justme, I read Sea's link concerning 29 stabbed to death and 130 others injured in China. The article spoke of two mass killings in their schools. Makes you wonder if there are more that we do not hear about.



But the US still seems to have much more of it than anywhere else, especially where the use of guns is concerned.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 9, 2014)

Ina, you are absolutely correct !
 These terrible attacks are not just happening here. However, our news media focuses on some things, and totally ignores others. 
When we had the mudslide in Washington State, it was around the same time as the Chile earthquake, and there were many tragedies there, but barely (if at all)mentioned in our news.   We were busy listening to the Pistorius trial, or some equally non-essential reporting. 
At the same timeframe as the Newtown shootings in Connecticut; there was a school shooting (or other attack ) inChina that killed and wounded many students. 
We simply are not being told most of what happens in other countries, unless we search out other news sources  besides our mainstream media. 

As for WHY this is happening in so many places, it is hard to say for sure, and there are undoubtedly several causes to factor in to the answer.
We have talked about the gun issue, and the SSRI medication that so many children are put on now days; but there is another thing that I believe plays a very big part in all this, and that is the violent video games that the children are playing now.
 It is ridiculous !  On one hand, you can be thrown out of school for chewing your poptart to resemble a gun; but it is fine if you go home from school and sit at your PS playing Call of Duty, or any of the other violent games. It is literally a virtual
 reality that these kids are in, and the purpose is to kill as many of the "enemy" as possible. 
Some kids seem to live in this world, rather than in real life. 

Even the television shows are not much better. Zombies, gruesomeness, and violent deaths and mutilations.
When I was a kid, we played cowboys and indians, but nothing was ever violent, it was just mostly a lot of running around , while doing "war whoops" at the top of our lungs. Way different than what the children of today are exposed to on an everyday basis.




HappyFlowerLady


----------



## Ina (Apr 9, 2014)

HFL, I agree with what you're saying. I have been wondered since I was a child, why my parents along with all adults were so mesmerized with the violence of the world. 
Children have always emulated the older generation, so did the adults not see that a fascination with the violence on the movie screens were mind benders for themselves, much less their children?
We adults ate up the crap that we called entertainment.
We bought our children the entertainment junk of each generation.
We allowed this come about!
We let the different media's feed our "need" for the violent and the bazaar.
Now, is it to late to counteract all of these avenues of crud that affect us and our children? :anyone:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 9, 2014)

Violence just seems to be an immediately primitive and  simple solution.  I was sitting around an outdoor fire at a wedding reception a few years ago drinking wine with a group of younger people.  They were all discussing war.  All highly educated, bright and successful "kids".  The talk centered around detente and diplomacy.  At just the right moment, I chimed in with, "I kill you, I kill you, I kill you . . ." on around the circle pointing at each one " . . . I win."  Wonderfully innocent blank stares all around.  (Who was That Old Guy?  Oh, he's just some Vietnam Veteran...)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> These terrible attacks are not just happening here. However, our news media focuses on some things, and totally ignores others.
> When we had the mudslide in Washington State, it was around the same time as the Chile earthquake, and there were many tragedies there, but barely (if at all)mentioned in our news.   We were busy listening to the Pistorius trial, or some equally non-essential reporting.
> At the same timeframe as the Newtown shootings in Connecticut; there was a school shooting (or other attack ) inChina that killed and wounded many students.
> We simply are not being told most of what happens in other countries, unless we search out other news sources  besides our mainstream media.
> ...



I agree with the news media, they are limiting the average American's views on everything, issues reported are cherry-picked to favor their agendas and biases.  I also agree with the violent video games.  I haven't played any of the new ones, but when children start spending hours with these games, before their ideas, personalities or characters are even formed, they will have a definite influence on their thinking in real life situations.  They can't learn to kill and destroy, before the develop real-life empathy and respect for others. 

 Another thing is the effect on all of us from excessive use of cellphones, wifi, smart meters, wireless phones, etc.  Electropollution effects every human being, whether we want to acknowledge that or not...http://www.naturalnews.com/044464_cell_towers_EMF_pollution_mental_confusion.html#ixzz2xBlldkWf


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 9, 2014)

SeaBreeze, you are right about the cell phones, etc. being hazardous, and we hear about new ways they can affect people every day.
Here is something that I just read recently, and that is that the cell phone can cause ED in men. From all the ads on Tv, this is apparently becoming almost an epidemic.
 It is said to even be affecting younger men, so not just a senior issue anymore.
When you also combine this with the prevalent belief that the world population needs to be reduced, it begins to make sense why the government is giving away all those free cell phones.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 9, 2014)

> When you also combine this with the prevalent belief that the world population needs to be reduced, it begins to make sense why the government is giving away all those free cell phones.



Your governments give away free cell phones? To whom?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 9, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Your governments give away free cell phones? To whom?



The free cell phones are promoted for every low income person. It is a very basic cell phone, and comes with about 200 minutes of usage every month. If the person wants more minutes they can buy them, usually from Tracfone. 
They send out mass letters to people on Social Security or welfare, and even set up little kiosks at public places for people to sign up for the phones.
Obviously, it is an easy way for the government to track people, but now it appears that it might also be making them unable to reproduce.

https://www.safelinkwireless.com/Enrollment/Safelink/en/Public/NewHome.html


HappyFlowerLady


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow! I never heard of such a thing but I still don't think it is a plot to reduce the American population.


----------



## Sid (Apr 9, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Wow! I never heard of such a thing but I still don't think it is a plot to reduce the American population.




      It is part of a bigger plot to reduce the American population to a bunch of namby pamby wimps to a people that depend on the government for everything.


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 10, 2014)

Justme said:


> What is it with schools in the US that they seem to attract such violence on a regular basis?



One thing I DO know the teachers at those schools are not what they use to be when I was in high school. 
Todays teachers have so much restrictions what they can and cannot do with any disruptive student in their classrooms. 
AND some of these kids idiots parents insist everything be done their way or else we going to court.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 10, 2014)

With the kid still alive and in custody, maybe, just maybe . . . we'll find out from him just why!!!


----------

